# Dog thread



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know we've had one, but I'm starting another.. Heres Dio, yes named after IMO the greatest metal voice ever.. hands down by the way. Anyhow, I was doing a little wood work today and this nut loves saw dust.. go figure. he'll be 2 in feb and doesn't leave my side.. by the way look at that neck.. 

Let's see and hear about your love..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Abbie and Rachel. Gone but never forgotten. We miss them daily. GSP's are great dogs. All dogs are great I reckon.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

This is my boy bumpus, it's sad to me how often I have to explain his name to people. He's done a little growing in his almost 8 years







.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is Thor. Shelter dog. He's about 7









Gets into trouble from time to time...










But an awfully good dog. Helping out when the kiddo was under the weather


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Abbie and Rachel. Gone but never forgotten. We miss them daily. GSP's are great dogs. All dogs are great I reckon.
> View attachment 328125
> View attachment 328127


Abbie was always happy to see me..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mas5588 said:


> This is Thor. Shelter dog. He's about 7
> View attachment 328143
> 
> 
> ...


I like thor


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Rosie... our english springer... great family dog!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Abbie was always happy to see me..


Yes she was. Keep Dio off that honda.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Pip-- The greatest rabbit dog ever born( Imo) 
Long gone but Never Forgotten.
Great Thread !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My 6 year old son and 8 month old black lab. There’s never a dull moment with these two, and they are both good at retrieving birds.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Yep, we've got a few!
My wife is a vet tech out to save the world 1 dog at a time!
We have poppy (the puppy), daisy and moby are the saints ( we just lost moby a week and a half ago ☹, Jack the labradoodle , aspen the great pyrenees mix, moxie and fiona the Pitt mixes, toby the schnauzer mix and frankie the husky mix... did I forget anyone??? Who knows, may be another on the way tonight but I hope not!!!!!!!!!
Looking at post, I see moxie didn't make it full size, so blow her up to see her so she doesn't feel left out! Haha


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Chewy, doesn't fish but that's ok. Pomeranian/poodle mix


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Skye and Scout. Skye is Austrian shepherd and setter. Scout labradoodle


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Gunner, he's 115lbs Shepard/lab mix rescue dog 6yrs old


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

View attachment 328215
View attachment 328217
View attachment 328215
View attachment 328219


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Kya. Rescue dog from southern Ohio. Supposedly catahoula and Australian cattle dog. Very protective and doesn’t want any other creatures in her yard. Workingman: had a Saint Bernard in my previous life. Great dog


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter (mom) left and Ticket (son) right. Pretty good rabbit dogs, but if there was a deer in the area, buh bye. Lost him first, and had to finally put her down. When she was pregnant we asked the vet how many pups should we expect. He said four. We got seven.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

This is my Golden Retriever Scooter. Sadly he is no longer with us. He was 15 years old and a very faithful dog. He met his maker 3 years ago due to old age. Very good house dog and good friend. His friend is Cognac, we got him from the Parma animal hospital. Our vet aged him a 8 yrs, and the shelter said he was 5yrs. old. Sadly he was only with us for 3 years before old age got to him. He was a good companion to scooter and my sons Husky we got 5 yrs. ago. He succumbed to odl age about a year before Scooter. He was German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix. The next pics are of Champ and Cognac and Champ and Scooter. Champ and Cognac Hit it off and would roughhouse and play with each other like they were brothers from a different mother. Scooter was the old man and just tolerated champ never paying too much attention to him. When both dogs passed on, Champ was lost, he had no one to play and roughhouse with anymore, so we went to the dog rescue and got Smokey. Smokey is a Lab, Terrier, Cur mix. He is a very lovable dog that likes to cuddle and lick your face, hand, and arms off. He also likes to think he is the big Dog when let outside and the neighbors dogs are out. Smokey and Champ play and roughhouse just like Cognac and Champ did. Champ is 5 and Smokey is 4 yrs old. These were and are my dogs and I love them to death.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

sorry pics got a bit out of order


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Reddington, aka “Red”.. He’s a non stop 3 1/2 year old Shepherd. He’s a great dog, intimidates a lot of people but wouldn’t hurt a fly.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's some pics of my best friend Doomas.Ive had him a little bit over a year now. He was a shelter dog and I'm glad I went in that day and saw him because he hasn't left my side since.....Rich


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My pal:


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

My daughters pug and her sisters Pom, we have two rescues beagle mix and a hound type mix, he doesn’t like other critters in the yard I helped slow the woodchuck down

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope you guys don't mind a lil humor!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Thats a classic Daveo!!!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

My old girl, Butters. She was the best hound anyone could ask for. Had to put her down in March after close to 14 years. Sometimes the house will creak in the middle of the night and if it wakes me up I still expect it to be her trotting into my room to get back in her bed.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Our Blue Weimaraner, Violet and our Red Doberman, Holden.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

9left, my daughter has a two year old springer that is really hyper. Was wondering if they ever settle down as they get older? Its amazing how much your Rosie looks like her dog.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Mindy, our English Shepard...the birds really like her!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

CHOPIQ said:


> 9left, my daughter has a two year old springer that is really hyper. Was wondering if they ever settle down as they get older? Its amazing how much your Rosie looks like her dog.


My springer is around 8 and he still hasn't slowed down lol... seems like they are an active breed needing lots of exercise and time outside.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's my Springer, Bentley. Got him when he was around 2. Great dog with a great personality!
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

all very nice canins, here is our new member she is a poma freis ? im used to having german short hairs,and schnauzers so i have to be real carefull of her under foot..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good to see a post abt Great, "Living" Family Dogs for a change(Thx, EZ!) I've posted a few "losses" of Brittany "family members" on OGF, always after-the-fact! Daisy( world's best bird dog!), Daisy("gift" pup from breeder-withdrawn, cowering back in the corner of her puppy kennel when we got the POTL "Sammy" 13 yrs back).
Now Sammy, still kicking, but literally a bag of bones, loosing appitite, needs her hind parts lifted to get down steps, goes potty on the family room linoleum, walks in aimless circles, very little awareness of even where she is(yes, dogs get dementia!) Anyways, she was always the clown of the "family", never gave us even a moment of trouble, absolutely "loved" everyone she met-adult or toddler! Sadly, we are 1-? Weeks away of having to send her on her journey to the "Rainbow Bridge"! We will always miss her when she goes.....We still have 3 yr old Molly(to be our "Last Brit") who is still "a wild and crazy pup"! to help us not miss(but Never Forget!) all the ones that have passed on!(Sammy, Molly, Daisy-on "their" couch during happier days!)


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

My wife and our dog lady, she’s a rescue my wife just had to save and bring home, she’s a good dog most days and she loves going on the kayaks with us which is fun.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

These are our dogs the older one is Rudy great dog the younger one in the front is Hunter he is a good dog but he is my wife’s dog when we are in Westerville Hunter is the most behaved dog you ever want... When we take them to our lake house he turns into the carpet killer he must have put 10 to 12 holes in the carpet and then runs to mom to save him from me


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Jameson and Cooper. 5yrs and 5 months Cooper after his 1st hunt


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My two GSP's. The white one (Piper) passed last winter at 15 1/2 and the younger (Chase) is a pheasant machine at four. We are starting the process of looking for another GSP for our home.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bumpus said:


> This is my boy bumpus, it's sad to me how often I have to explain his name to people. He's done a little growing in his almost 8 years
> View attachment 328133
> .
> View attachment 328131


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

my shorthair maxx...14yrs young this past June 16th...think's he's 4 most days...if I had the acreage I'd have a dozen shorthairs...and mutts, and more mutts...and maby a another cat or 3....hard to beat a good mouser.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Daveo76 said:


> Home you guys don't mind a lil humor!!
> View attachment 328273


every picture tells a story, this picture says it all...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

This is our 40 mph couch potato, a retired greyhound. Other than a walk in the morning, and the occasional zoomies around the yard, they are pretty laid back.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Our current " adoptee" -Tank
Wife and I agreed to keep him until our son's new house was built, now his wife doesn't want him in their new home, guess he's mine now.
He's a big baby and a gentle soul and loves the grandkids but takes up the whole coach


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Cosmo Cramer
















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

ress said:


> Cosmo Cramer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of my golden when he was a young pup.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah he's 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Century2001 said:


> View attachment 328393
> This is our 40 mph couch potato, a retired greyhound. Other than a walk in the morning, and the occasional zoomies around the yard, they are pretty laid back.


Mother and Father In-Law help run North Coast Greyhound. Did you get it from them?


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

This was Hobbes. He was only 8 when he was diagnosed with bladder cancer.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Jake, got him 7 months ago. He will be 5 at Christmas









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Good to see a post abt Great, "Living" Family Dogs for a change(Thx, EZ!) I've posted a few "losses" of Brittany "family members" on OGF, always after-the-fact! Daisy( world's best bird dog!), Daisy("gift" pup from breeder-withdrawn, cowering back in the corner of her puppy kennel when we got the POTL "Sammy" 13 yrs back).
> Now Sammy, still kicking, but literally a bag of bones, loosing appitite, needs her hind parts lifted to get down steps, goes potty on the family room linoleum, walks in aimless circles, very little awareness of even where she is(yes, dogs get dementia!) Anyways, she was always the clown of the "family", never gave us even a moment of trouble, absolutely "loved" everyone she met-adult or toddler! Sadly, we are 1-? Weeks away of having to send her on her journey to the "Rainbow Bridge"! We will always miss her when she goes.....We still have 3 yr old Molly(to be our "Last Brit") who is still "a wild and crazy pup"! to help us not miss(but Never Forget!) all the ones that have passed on!(Sammy, Molly, Daisy-on "their" couch during happier days!)
> View attachment 328349


When my buddy and his wife lived in a former house, they had a couple of Labs that they nicknamed "The Broyhill Dogs". They commandeered a Broyhill love seat and that was THEIR spot! If my buddy or his wife would sit on it, the dogs would stare at them until they would move! 



Misdirection said:


> My two GSP's. The white one (Piper) passed last winter at 15 1/2 and the younger (Chase) is a pheasant machine at four. We are starting the process of looking for another GSP for our home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good idea. When my friends moved into their latest house, their GSP had already lost its best friend, an ancient Lab! But there were some cats around to entertain the brain. When they moved they put the cats up for adoption. Suddenly Abby was alone in the house all day and started acting out. Tearing stuff up and messing inside, which she had NEVER done before. They were beside themselves trying to figure out why.

Then one day, the wife was visiting her Son from her first marriage and his family, and his new bulldog was trying to kill his wire haired Chihuahua. She brought it home to save it. My buddy wasn't sure about this at all! His wife brought the Chihuahua home on Sunday afternoon, and they both had to go to work on Monday! The dogs were a little skittish around each other at first, but mostly OK. But who knows what will happen when they're left alone all day.

My buddy came home from work fearing a bloodbath! He peeked in the front window before entering the house, and the two dogs were curled up together on the couch sound asleep! They are best buds now! Turns out Abby was just bored and lonely! The acting out stopped immediately. 

Coming hom


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shep lab husky mix otherwise known as an 80# cat. Yes he was looking at the book by himself


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful dogs all one and all. I’m sure each of you think that your dog is the most perfect dog ever and guess what. You are right


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Row v. Wade said:


> View attachment 328409
> This was Hobbes. He was only 8 when he was diagnosed with bladder cancer.


damn shame....good looking GSP...I bet he was a hoot to hang out with


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

This is what the cashier at the donut store is faced with some mornings. 
Lilly: pit bull / chow / shiba inu
Cyrus: pit bull


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

This is my Max!


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

40xmax said:


> damn shame....good looking GSP...I bet he was a hoot to hang out with


Lots of great Hobbes stories. I'll share one. He was a year old. My family and I were in a car accident, young girl pulled out in front of us. Everyone was transported to the ER. Everyone was fine. No major injuries but we were all banged up and sore as hell. We get home and open the door, Hobbes had disemboweled our $3000 sleeper sofa!!! It looked like it snowed throughout the entire house. Upstairs, downstairs, in all bedrooms and bathrooms. We were ready to put him on a one way plane to Korea to be the main course. We nicknamed him Wok-soon. He never did make the trip over seas. Turned out to be the best dog we've had.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

ress said:


> Mother and Father In-Law help run North Coast Greyhound. Did you get it from them?


No, this one, and our previous 3 came from Gulf Coast Greyhound Pets of America in Houston, which is where we were living when he was adopted in 2012. When we moved in 2014 to NW Ohio, we had two, but lost one to cancer about a year later. This one has adapted to the climate, with the exception of snow, and he “levitates” every year at the first accumulation of the white stuff.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

These are my pups, Lilly and 15 yr old Maali. Coupla good rescue mutts


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

This is my main man and best friend. Best dog (non-hunting) i ever had. He understands english and is smarter than most people. He'll be 9 next week.









This is my lastest beast. He's half husky and half blue tic **** hound and 100% killer. Any animal that enters my yard is in for the run of it's life. Of course he never catches them cuz hes too clumsey but fast as he#l.
The lab is Tracker at 98#, and the half breed is Boots at 103#.Boots will be 2 at the end of the month.









The lab on the right was my old "Gerty" the best duck and pheasant dog i ever had. She passed on a few months after this photo was taken.
I still miss her every day. She was by far my all time favorite. She was just short of 13 years old when she passed.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

More current pics of my Husky Champ and my Mut Smokey


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

Jane and Gracie. They'll be missing the water soon.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

blue tic & husky !!! wow!! I had both when growing up...my dad let me bring home Tika, a husky and a few weeks later , a blue tic pup...they were both nuts and would not leave my side ...and to quote you, 100% killers..ground hogs never had a chance...had to really set on them with the barn cats until they figured out that " cats in barn good " all varmints bad...whatta hoot those boys were...


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

$diesel$ said:


> This is my main man and best friend. Best dog (non-hunting) i ever had. He understands english and is smarter than most people. He'll be 9 next week.
> 
> View attachment 328585
> 
> ...



blue tic & husky !!! wow!! I had both when growing up...my dad let me bring home Tika, a husky and a few weeks later , a blue tic pup...they were both nuts and would not leave my side ...and to quote you, 100% killers..ground hogs never had a chance...had to really set on them with the barn cats until they figured out that " cats in barn good " all varmints bad...whatta hoot those boys were...

+ QuoteReply

< Prev1234


ForumsThe Lounge
 Contact Us
 Help
 Terms and Rules
 Privacy Policy
Copyright Policy

Forum software by XenForo™ © 2017 Carbon Media Group Outdoors XenForo style by Pixel Exit


Feedback System by XenCentral.com
Index (XenForo_ViewPublic_Thread_View)" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; clear: both;">
Timing:

0.1393 seconds

Memory:

8.480 MB

DB Queries:

11
Home
Forums
Mark Forums Read
Search Forums
Watched Forums
Watched Threads
New Posts

Articles
Trade
Media*15*
Members
Sponsors
 Search
+


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

40xmax said:


> blue tic & husky !!! wow!! I had both when growing up...my dad let me bring home Tika, a husky and a few weeks later , a blue tic pup...they were both nuts and would not leave my side ...and to quote you, 100% killers..ground hogs never had a chance...had to really set on them with the barn cats until they figured out that " cats in barn good " all varmints bad...whatta hoot those boys were...
> 
> + QuoteReply
> < Prev1234
> ...


really screwed that up...I'll get it figured out one of these days


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I gotta tell ya that's a first 40x! Never seen that before, and I've been here a while!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah---weird


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

RIP , Fred, you are missed


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RIP , Fred, you are missed[/QUOTE]

Fred looked like an awesome brother..


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mowgli the German Shepherd and Bella the Lab. After two years, Bella still looks at him "askew"...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Someone wants to come in...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

ezbite said:


> RIP , Fred, you are missed


Fred looked like an awesome brother..[/QUOTE]
He was, March 22nd had to put him down, bone cancer.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

W have lost 4 dogs to different things before they 4 yrs old over the last 20 yrs. Sucks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sorry man.. that sucks


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mowgli is a ham for the camera. And likes dressing up... And yet, fierce protector of wimmins and chillren that he is, he can be stymied at a baby gate by a cat. A cat... (Shakes head in disgust ..."


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Just Benny being Benny. --Tim


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Here's Dagmar and Greta, we went out pheasant hunting in Michigan yesterday looking for some wild birds. They did an impressive job to say the least!
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

Dagmar although has a wild side, she's had a couple run ins with Porkies and more skunks then a person should ever have to deal with
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

My Murphy. Sadly had to put him down today after he faithfully fulfilled the best friend role for 13 years. Had to share when I saw this thread. Gonna miss him.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss Beave82. 
You gave him the best 13yrs he could ever have.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My supervisor on the latest project of running new thermopex lines to the outdoor boiler(notice he has his 'new for the day' toy with him):








Playing with his toy:
















If I could only train him to carry the wood to the pile.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Beave82 said:


> View attachment 329095
> My Murphy. Sadly had to put him down today after he faithfully fulfilled the best friend role for 13 years. Had to share when I saw this thread. Gonna miss him.


Looks like he was a best friend. Sorry for your loss man


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

This was Rocko, he was a bad dude at about 120pounds. I laughed when I'd walk him and someone was coming up the same side of the road, they would cross the road just to get away from him.. little did they know he was gonna just lick em.. I really do miss him too. Damn brain tumor.














You


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

And yes..Rocko was a beast.. you knew he was in the room.. I loved that too, still do..not called devil dogs for nothing.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> Mowgli is a ham for the camera. And likes dressing up... And yet, fierce protector of wimmins and chillren that he is, he can be stymied at a baby gate by a cat. A cat... (Shakes head in disgust ..."
> 
> View attachment 329073
> View attachment 329075
> View attachment 329077


Haha my dog is the same way with the cat.. she will lash out at him for no reason at all. Cats think they rule everything.

I wouldn't say mine likes dressing up though, although my daughter sure loves to put outfits on him while he looks at me with big, sad eyes lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Beave82 said:


> View attachment 329095
> My Murphy. Sadly had to put him down today after he faithfully fulfilled the best friend role for 13 years. Had to share when I saw this thread. Gonna miss him.


Someday he will bless you with his presence again. --Tim


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

This is Lulu, never wanted a small ankle biter bit she won my heart after a while! Rescued from a puppy mill.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow said:


> Someday he will bless you with his presence again. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 329221


I had a Bluetick, toughest dog I ever seen, the lab we had was relatively safe sometimes. He would kill everything else


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Thought Id post a pic of Kane, a proper lap dog, 155 lbs of slobbering, loving, farting, ready to eat anyone who enters uninvited and probably the biggest baby alive to those he likes, Ive never been more attached to a dog than this one.. Hes a 6 year old Cane Corso, aka Italian Mastiff


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> My supervisor on the latest project of running new thermopex lines to the outdoor boiler(notice he has his 'new for the day' toy with him):
> View attachment 329127
> 
> Playing with his toy:
> ...


Looks like he doesn't play "stick", he plays "log"! 




Just Fishin' said:


> Haha my dog is the same way with the cat.. she will lash out at him for no reason at all. Cats think they rule everything.
> 
> I wouldn't say mine likes dressing up though, although my daughter sure loves to put outfits on him while he looks at me with big, sad eyes lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm sure you've heard the old saying, "Dogs have masters. Cats have staff!"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lost our Charlie 14 months ago to Cancer after 10 years, tore us all up, no more dogs, hurts too much..........Ended up with Zeb, he will be 1 yr old in a couple of weeks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Know that feeling Lundy.
The shepherd we had before our current one died all of a sudden at 10. His name was Czar and he was an East German/Czech mix from a DDR blood line.
In all outward appearances, he was in absolutely great shape.
Still ran, played and had ball drive like he was half his age.
He died suddenly of an aneurysm of the main artery that lays along the side of the stomach.
Was like losing one of the kids and swore I'd never have another.
Two years later, my wife suggested we get another as Czar was with me wherever I was at here on the property. Even after two years I told her I wanted to think about it as the pain of losing them is just too hard.
I finally made up my mind to get another just accepting that they just don't have the life expectancy we have.
It will surely be sad when our current 6yr old passes. I'll just have to keep reminding myself that we did our best to give him a good life.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's really about all we can do with any one in our life. Give them what we hope they need food, shelter, Love, guidance. Obviously I am speaking of more than just our pets/ family members. I am talking about all living things that happen to come under our care. Do the best we can and pray we did it right.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Thought Id post a pic of Kane, a proper lap dog, 155 lbs of slobbering, loving, farting, ready to eat anyone who enters uninvited and probably the biggest baby alive to those he likes, Ive never been more attached to a dog than this one.. Hes a 6 year old Cane Corso, aka Italian Mastiff
> 
> 
> View attachment 329247
> ...


A face only a mother can love.


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

What a fantastic thread ! Thank you all for sharing your pictures. Dogs are truly a man's best friend. Loyal till the end! I miss my three Goldens (Benny,Jet,and Jake) and my Lab Molly.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

If it wasn't for dogs being man's best friend, we would have no one to make us feel better when we get in the dog house with the wifey! lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Lost our Charlie 14 months ago to Cancer after 10 years, tore us all up, no more dogs, hurts too much..........Ended up with Zeb, he will be 1 yr old in a couple of weeks
> View attachment 329253
> View attachment 329255
> View attachment 329257
> View attachment 329259





fastwater said:


> Know that feeling Lundy.
> The shepherd we had before our current one died all of a sudden at 10. His name was Czar and he was an East German/Czech mix from a DDR blood line.
> In all outward appearances, he was in absolutely great shape.
> Still ran, played and had ball drive like he was half his age.
> ...


I feel the pain you feel. 
I've heard this refrain many times before, even from myself.
Understand that you gave this dog love, almost as much as he gave you.
He will be missed, but you gave him the best things that any dog would ever want.

Why deny yourself and your new companion that devotion and a chance at a great life.
Love works both ways. Don't deny the love you have to give. --Tim


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocky(black) and Brutus (Tan) Husky Boxer mix brothers, and the house I built the big babies!


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

My main man Louie. Plays a mean Dio.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundfun said:


> My main man Louie. Plays a mean Dio.
> View attachment 329317


Sweet!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One of the guys working on our house told me about his Dogo Argentino. Has sold puppies for 3500.00. Lady from Hawaii paid him 5k as long as he took care of all shipping! Had to watch YouTube to learn about them.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My setter Rose at about 6 months old on a Chukar, about a year ago. She's very a very small setter, but SO much drive. She does a classic tripod point!


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

mike oehme said:


> A face only a mother can love.


Your gonna hurt his feelings, just cuz hes built like a tank, doesnt mean hes not a tender boy LOL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Lost our Charlie 14 months ago to Cancer after 10 years, tore us all up, no more dogs, hurts too much..........Ended up with Zeb, he will be 1 yr old in a couple of weeks
> View attachment 329253
> View attachment 329255
> View attachment 329257
> View attachment 329259


My buddy felt the same way after losing his prime GSP hunter last year to cancer. Every time his Wife would broach the subject, he didn't want to talk about it. But their other house dog was sad and lonely because she had lost her buddy, the Wife was sad, and so was my buddy.

So, his Wife did the research and found a breeder pretty close by with a litter of GSP pups with champion bloodlines. She then put her foot down, telling my buddy, "There WILL be another German Shorthair Pointer in this house!" She had made an appointment to go look at the pups. 

They go there and are invited in the house to see the pups. They also see the walls full of ribbons and plaques, and shelves full of trophies! My buddy talks to the breeder who asks him a pivotal question. Does he intend to hunt the dog? He will only sell to people who will hunt the dog, since that is what they are bred for! They NEED to hunt. 

Long story semi-long, we are now training a 14 month old GSP who is coming along nicely.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

This is our other pooch! She is my shadow, I can't go anywhere around the house without her in my back pocket! Best dog I have ever had, most loving dog ever also!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

so awesome with the gsp.... they are such great dogs....my megan loved to grouse hunt and dove, one day i dropped a pigeon and she ran out grabbed it and spit it out and would not pick up another one hshsahaha cant blame her


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> View attachment 329415
> 
> This is our other pooch! She is my shadow, I can't go anywhere around the house without her in my back pocket! Best dog I have ever had, most loving dog ever also!


Really a Christmas tree already


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mike hunt said:


> View attachment 329237
> 
> I had a Bluetick, toughest dog I ever seen, the lab we had was relatively safe sometimes. He would kill everything else


I've actually always wanted a blue tick simply because of all the great things I've always heard of them. How heavy was he?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ezbite said:


> Really a Christmas tree already


That was last year! Oh no I am a grinch!


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I've actually always wanted a blue tick simply because of all the great things I've always heard of them. How heavy was he?


100-110#'s a tall skinny dog, solid muscle. You didn't take him hunting, he took you. Having him was a great experience.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

buckeyebowman said:


> My buddy felt the same way after losing his prime GSP hunter last year to cancer. Every time his Wife would broach the subject, he didn't want to talk about it. But their other house dog was sad and lonely because she had lost her buddy, the Wife was sad, and so was my buddy.
> 
> So, his Wife did the research and found a breeder pretty close by with a litter of GSP pups with champion bloodlines. She then put her foot down, telling my buddy, "There WILL be another German Shorthair Pointer in this house!" She had made an appointment to go look at the pups.
> 
> ...


I've been saying this vary thing for many years...after maxx moves on to hunt the rich fields above, I dont want another pup..as attached as maxx and i are, dont know if I can ever have that best hunting buddy ever feeling again...WIFE SAYS BS.. and I get calls from max's breeder about every other year telling me about a new litter of GSPs...maxx and I go look ( gsp pups especially) melt these old harda$$ bones )...anyways wife says we're getting another pup when it's time..my breeder is particular about who gets a pup or finished dog also. he sold his construction business, to dedicate the rest of his days to raising the best hunters he can...and man ol man, he & his wife have produced ( rased/trained a bunch of field champions..when we picked up maxx, I were given a file an 1" thick with his ancestors...( Rawhide Clown dog) ..impressive to say the least...tuff tuff thing losing a good good best hunting buddy ....we'll see when time comes...one other little thing, hope I go to those bird rich fields first..yup.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

This was my girlfriend, Emme Sue. She was the best. It still hurts not having her around.


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

The paperwork on my girl Daisy here said Pointer/Lab mix.. I think she's mostly... EXHAUSTING! When she barks,.. she's all hound. We've been together a year and a half, which makes her almost 3 now.. I had a male, Blond Lab (Murphy) for 14 years as "my" first dog... ... Gone 2 years now, and still miss him to nearly tears. Hard to top your "First" dog?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah guys when i lost my gsh megan it broke my heart swore i wouldnt do that again. but now the little women wanted a dog and now we have summer a feisty little white pomachon


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

Lundfun said:


> My main man Louie. Plays a mean Dio.
> View attachment 329317


That picture is priceless! LOL!


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

The other two children for my wife and I. My wife is a vet tech and would have 20 dogs if I'd agree to it and wants to save them all. Both are shelter dogs but have been exceptional critters. Ole Daisy dog is supposedly a Vizsla/ Catahoula mix and Winnie is a black lab. The black Lab is an amazing dog for getting her at a year old. We've had so many breeds over the years I'm happy with these two. Probably the most work and rambunctious behavior in the years past had come from our English Mastiff and a Puggle. I chased that Puggle across Miami County more times than I want to remember.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A couple more pics of my pal playin:


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

My kinda dawg FW , my dad had a German Shepard till the day he died, needless to say I have a soft spot for giant dogs


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> My kinda dawg FW , my dad had a German Shepard till the day he died, needless to say I have a soft spot for giant dogs


He is a 139lb(at last vet visit)baby. 
And yes, I like the big dogs as well.
As a kid, we always had GSD's and Great Danes.
Really like your Cane Corso as well.
I don't know much about that breed but really like the various mastiffs and have always liked the looks of the Corso.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

My boys


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's Spanky. I got him from my friend and fishing buddy when he died in April. Spanky fished and camped with us from Lake Erie, Mosquito, Pymatuning, West Branch to all over Central Florida for the last 10-12 years. Earlier this week was his first time he saw snow. He's been a snowbird all his life with Kenny heading to Florida every October-April every year.
He's pretty worthless for everything except irritating the wife and hanging out on the boat with me.








\
I sometimes have trouble knowing which end is which.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Matt, those are great little dogs. Especially the no shedding and good for people with allergies. We've had a couple, but are absolutely the highest maintenance dogs we ever had! LOL


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Being I said Kane was a proper lap dog , I thought I should show what I mean, pic sux but it shows a good bit, my little lap dog lays across me and my recliner arm while standing on his back legs. He will fall asleep in this position and gets butt hurt when I make him move. I also noticed he decided to pepper my shirt with liquid love [aka drool ] in this pic


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, after losing our Male st bernard my wife was heartbroken so now we've got this guy also! Bosley


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

My old **** dog "Sprout"
Talk about some fun nites, I sure miss her. Best all around hunter and house pet I've owned. She was a pretty good pheasant/grouse dog in her waning years.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Workingman said:


> View attachment 331949
> 
> Well, after losing our Male st bernard my wife was heartbroken so now we've got this guy also! Bosley


Beautiful! Always had St Bernards when I was a kid! Great dogs


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

So much for a new Thanksgiving toy.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Another one of our Springer.. he is such a good sport with my daughter who likes to tuck him in with her stuffed animal, or his son as she calls it

Also, here is a pic of our pug. Lost her over a year ago. She was the boss of the springer, even though she was much smaller lol
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Bitz said:


> These are my pups, Lilly and 15 yr old Maali. Coupla good rescue mutts
> View attachment 328579
> View attachment 328581
> View attachment 328583
> View attachment 328587


Are they Pharaoh Hounds?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

My Girls back in thei 55-60 lb prime. They're 14 and 15.5 years old now. Wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

new addition to the family, Gus he's a 7 month old Shih Tzu rescued from a @sshole! We are trying to get them shut down so far so good. He gets along great with my Shepard/lab mix Gunner


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

berkshirepresident said:


> Are they Pharaoh Hounds?


We are not sure what breed either is, the younger one looks like a whippet or greyhound, doberman mix. We just sent in dna tests for both. Will post results once we receive them. Couple good looking pups you got there as well.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Minnessota Boy with Prosthetic Leg Gets Puppy Born Without Paw | PEOPLE.com


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Now I see why they call it poop deck 😆


----------

